# Home & 40 acre farm for sale or rent - Great Opportunity



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Small Farm for Sale or Rent.

A two year lease option to buy would also be considered.

Located in Summer Shade, Monroe County, KY.

40 +/- acre homestead/small farm. 1930âs 1.5 story farmhouse, 1 bath, 3 bedrooms. House sold as is. Wood burning stove, propane heater, refrigerator and electric range included. Inclusion of front loading washer and dryer negotiable. Good well, and perennial spring. County water hookup is convenient to property.

Two storage sheds, root cellar and cold frame. Approximately 20 acres pasture, balance wooded. Pastures fenced with a perimeter of 3 strand electric for rotational grazing. 3 garden beds totaling approx. 1,800 square feet built and managed on permaculture principles, another quarter acre tilled garden. Orchards with young apples, pear, peaches, almond tree and cornelian cherry bush, blueberry bushes and strawberries with room to expand.

Two corrals, one with shelter attached, one with holding pen and loading chute. Scrap lumber taken from a neighboring barn stays with property.


This property operated as Dry Branch Farm from 2002 through 2010, raising grass fed beef, pastured pork and free range chicken. Gardens have been managed using organic principles. Biodynamic preparations have been used sporadically on gardens and other areas of the farm. No chemical fertilizers or pesticides have been used on pastures & fields for at least 10 years.

Bounty of the Barrens Farmerâs Market in Glasgow located 20 miles away from the farm. Thriving small sustainable farm community located in Monroe and surrounding counties.

This farm presents an incredible opportunity for aspiring homesteaders/small farmers.

Asking price is $104,500.

Rental terms: $850/month, utilities not included.

Click here for photos.


----------

